# Picking up a puppy this week



## kayfabulous6 (Nov 19, 2013)

That is so great that you are able to raise this pup!! Can't wait to hear all their updates. It will probably be refreshing for Atticus to have somebody else around the house and will probably do a great deal in helping with the pups socialization and setting the limits on rough play, biting with those puppy shark teeth etc. Good luck, and post pics  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Well Koda is home! After 3 hours of non stop running and a fun trip to the petstore, he is finally asleep in his crate for the night.

Atticus is going to take some getting used to a puppy in the house. He is constantly telling him what to do and making sure he knows he calls the shots and the pup wont push him around, which is good to an extent. He's calming down more and actually started to play chase with the pup outside after the initial 30 minute introduction to our 3 dogs. 

He came with us to the petstore and I'm going to include him in on our walks and training sessions so he doesn't feel left out. And I'm also going to make some trips just with him, like to the barn since he LOVES it there, so he doesn't feel replaced. I will also do some things separate with the pup, and we will be attending puppy class every monday night for the next 6 months-1 year. 

So far he already has very good manners, he will sit at your feet to be pet, and when he gets bored he will sit down or plop his fat belly on the floor and relax. No jumping or nipping so far, but then again its only been 3 hours...we'll see! We will be spending a lot of tomorrow playing outside with the doggie pool and might be making a trip out to my parents farm so it should be fun!

Here are a couple picture of the little guy. He is 11 weeks.


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Welcome home Koda. He is just adorable. Wishing Best Wishes you beautiful boy!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Oh squeeeeee! He's adorable. I think it's a wonderful thing you're doing but how the heck can you give him back? I'd get so attached. But I guess what you're doing, whose life it is that he'll improve so greatly is a stronger motivation. It really is a neat thing you're involved in.


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Congratulations, Michelle! What a great undertaking. I know your dog will be best in his class!


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks everyone, he is a sweetheart (and trouble maker)! Atticus is slowly getting used to him...he still doesn't like when the puppy comes running at him full speed and tries to pounce on him, but I correct him (Koda) and he lays off and he is being better every time. Atticus will allow him in his presence now without growling at him for the most part, unless he gets rowdy then he will tell him to back off. He's still trying to figure out whats acceptable and whats not. My fear is that he is going to continue to ignore Atticus's warnings and trample him when he gets bigger, but with him settling in and with training I think we will be fine...I keep an extremely close eye on them and don't leave the pup alone with any of the other dogs, especially Atticus because of his size. If I keep the pup tired it isn't usually a problem...just first thing in the morning when the pup is running endless laps around the yard and wanting everyone to play with him.

He has frequent accidents even though I take him out every 15 minutes which is annoying. He is so excited that he doesn't finish going pee and then finishes in the house even though we are outside 10-15 minutes each time...some times even longer if I'm throwing the ball for our other dogs and having play time. He'll catch on, I'm sure...I just forgot how much work a puppy is!

I brought him and Atticus to a few different pet stores and picked up some treats and toys and socialized them both with new people and dogs today. I'm sure our little trips and walks together is helping Atticus accept him, which was my plan . I'm hopefully picking up his training vest this weekend and he will accompany me to the strawberry festival in my area so it should be fun!

He's finally happily asleep in his crate to give us all a break, and him a much needed nap. Here are a few more pictures!


(he's wearing a martingale, not a choke chain)


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> Oh squeeeeee! He's adorable. I think it's a wonderful thing you're doing but how the heck can you give him back? I'd get so attached. But I guess what you're doing, whose life it is that he'll improve so greatly is a stronger motivation. It really is a neat thing you're involved in.


Thanks! It really is a great feeling when you see them placed with their new owner. I even have the option to work with the new handler and the pup I raise, but it is also up to the owner as well. I did with the other 2 dogs I trained and I loved it. It is hard to let them go (especially the spoo, I LOVED her), but so rewarding...but then I get another pup and start all over again, and help out another person in need.

The spoo I raised went to a 6 year old boy with autism and she was more of a companion dog, but as also trained to find him if he wandered off and basically stay glued to his side. His sister who was a year or two older was TERRIFIED of dogs...on our initial meeting she was standing on the table screaming at the previous goldens and labs that came in because they were more in your face, but my spoo didn't acknowledge her so the little girl got more curious and by the end of the meeting she was sitting in her parents lap letting the spoo sniff her leg. After a couple months working with them she went home, and I visited a month later. The little girl was laying on the dog hugging and kissing her and giving her belly rubs...I almost cried. It was the best feeling to see how I helped both the little boy (the dog was trained for him) and his sister, in different ways of course, but seeing how it impacted their life was amazing.


----------

